# Sick mouse



## Symphony (Mar 11, 2016)

My mouse is ill and I'm looking for advice on what I can do to help her. I've already taken her to the vet who prescribed antibiotics, but wasn't sure what's exactly going on. The vet said it might be colitis, cancer, or it could be something completely different.

I took her in originally for extreme weight loss and a bleeding and swollen rectum. However, she's now starting to groom constantly and has taken a lot of the fur off her face. Her tail was dark and flushed a few days ago (fever, maybe? I'm just speculating), but seems to have returned back to its normal color.

She was housed with her two sisters, but I've separated her just in case. Her sisters are as healthy as can be.

Her condition hasn't gotten any worse, but it also hasn't gotten any better. Does anyone have a clue on what's going on or what I can do to help?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Hmm... Sounds like she has some sort of internal infection, possible blood poisoning. Let me just make it clear I am not a vet, so what I'm writing are just speculations as well. I've never heard of anything like what you're describing. But I think you have to consider very much whether it's the right thing to keep her alive if she's not getting better (you're not telling how long she's been ill, and how long she's been getting antibiotics, so I can't be the judge of that). If she does die, maybe have them do an autopsy? I know that obviously doesn't help the poor mouse get better, but maybe you and others can learn from the experience.
I'm keeping my fingers crossed and hope for the best for your girl


----------



## Symphony (Mar 11, 2016)

Oh gosh, those are terrifying options. I would think that antibiotics could help with both, so maybe she has a chance to pull through.

It's been heavy on my mind, whether it's right to keep her alive or not. She's only been ill for a few days (since this past Tuesday, and I started the antibiotics that day), but it progressed very quickly and came on suddenly. All that said, she seemed to be doing a bit better last night and today so I'm desperately hoping the antibiotics are helping. It looks like she has gained a little bit of weight and she was shuffling around a bit more than she has been.

If it does go down that route, I think I will do an autopsy. I would hate for anyone else to go through this and be in the dark like I am.

Thank you, and thanks for your response.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Again, it's only speculations on my part. But if she's been on antibiotics since Tuesday, you should at least see some improvement by now. Try weighing her every day, to keep tabs on that as well. Weightloss/-gain is a good indication of whether something's going the wrong or right way, depending on situation. Still, if she hasn't gotten any worse, give her a bit more time. Just remember that mice, as prey, are very good at hiding anything that ails them


----------



## Symphony (Mar 11, 2016)

I'm glad to report that she has made an absolutely amazing recovery. She's almost back to her regular weight and the other symptoms are almost completely healed  The antibiotics must have done the trick.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

I am very happy to hear that  I know how difficult it can be to treat a mouse succesfully, especially one as ill as yours sounded. Good job, both of you


----------

